# Forum Home Renovation Brickwork  What do you call the bricks which stick out about 10mm more than the rest of the wall

## Renwick

Hi guys, 
I'm new here, been looking at posts for a long time, so thought I would join up. 
I am looking at putting a new low deck on the back of the house (400mm off the ground) where I want to put the ledger, there is a course of bricks which stick out about 10mm more than the rest of the wall.
This course is at the floor level of the house, what I am wondering is what's the name of this course of brickwork, and why does it stick out like that. 
I would like to attach a ledger with the top of the ledger level to the top of this brickwork, and extending down past it by another course, what is the best way to pack out the ledger by the 10mm when bolting into the wall, I will be double bolting it every 600mm one bolt in top and one in the bottom. 
Thanks

----------


## intertd6

> Hi guys, 
> I'm new here, been looking at posts for a long time, so thought I would join up. 
> I am looking at putting a new low deck on the back of the house (400mm off the ground) where I want to put the ledger, there is a course of bricks which stick out about 10mm more than the rest of the wall.
> This course is at the floor level of the house, what I am wondering is what's the name of this course of brickwork, and why does it stick out like that. 
> I would like to attach a ledger with the top of the ledger level to the top of this brickwork, and extending down past it by another course, what is the best way to pack out the ledger by the 10mm when bolting into the wall, I will be double bolting it every 600mm one bolt in top and one in the bottom. 
> Thanks

  it is called corbeling.
regards inter

----------


## phild01

I have seen what you mean plenty of times and thought of it as an aesthetic thing to give the elevated look of some brickwork a feel of delineation.  Typically timbered floor brick veneer.  Could be wrong though.

----------


## Marc

Yes, most red brick 70ties house are built like that. It is a good way to make a brick veneer even wheaker.

----------

